# Huffman LaFrance?



## bentwoody66 (Jan 27, 2008)

Just bought a LaFrance, Serial # A14449 with a 3 under it. Any idea what year this bike could be? The guy I bought it from says it's a '39 but every picture I see of a '39 has bigger looping truss rods and a curved bar from steering tube to hanger. It does have the 3 ribbed tank! I'm a little confused. thanks Ken


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Ken, Check out this thread, looks like both type frames could be 39?

Don

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=1162&highlight=serial+numbers


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 27, 2008)

could you post a photo or two?
Scott


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what is supposed to be on this bike. I'd like to see some pictures to find out where to go with this resto. Thanks Ken


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 29, 2008)

bentwoody66 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is supposed to be on this bike. I'd like to see some pictures to find out where to go with this resto. Thanks Ken




Hey Ken, I can tell ya where to go with that bike, go to your local UPS and ship it to me:eek: Just kiddin!

Are you going to restore it to original condition?

Don


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm going to try but I need input like paint colors, whats chrome and what isn't, accessories. Any information would be great. I'd like to find a chainguard thats affordable, anyone out there got one that needs repaired?, I like the challenge of fixin' other peoples junk.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 29, 2008)

ok, here's what I came up with based on your photo:



this is from the 1939 Huffman catalog. The color options and trim are listed in the ad. yours looks to have been red with white trim. good luck on the chain guard! I have the reciept for $400.00 for the one on my 1939. also I don't think your's would have had one.
Scott


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 29, 2008)

No, but thanks for asking. I think right now I'm going to concentrate on restoring it. From what I've seen there aren't many of these bikes out there. Thanks Scott for the info, Don't know what we would do without you.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 29, 2008)

you'd probably have to ride a Schwinn 
let me know if you need anything else.
Scott


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you think putting one of those super-duper fancy tombstone reflectors on it would be alright, oh by the way, you wouldn't have one of those said reflectors laying around with a super-delux rear dropstand with fender clip and bolts would ya?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, the toombstone would be a bit earlier than your bike would have had. I had to pay through the nose for the one on my bike. your bike is a tough call, on the one hand it is a great bike. I just love them. if you ask around the Huffmans are on a different level than most other manufacturers, even the plain ones. it is harder to restore your bike than most any Schwinn. on the other hand it is hard to have a plane jane bike with no chain guard, no springer, no cool reflector, etc. the temptation is to add these things. you will have to decide what you want and go with it and ignore the critics. being part of the "Special Line" your bike was actually a left over 1938 bike with a few possible differences. Huffman had a list of extras and Allowances. (I'll post the list) the problem you face now is you have already posted the photo of the bike so the guys here will know if you try to dress it up and pass it off. some of us are pretty hard core purists . me, I'd restore it to original and ride the crap out of it! I ride my streamliner every chance I get.
Scott


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 30, 2008)

Scott, It's not that I want to pass it off as something it's not. I just want to have it "right". I'll probably never get rid of it, it's my first "real" bike. Any idea what it's worth? I really appreciate everything your helping me with. One quick question, why does the invoice say the cranks and chainrings are chrome. My truss rods are chrome too.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 30, 2008)

worth? well I'll bet there are a few folks around here who would give you more than you probably think the bike's worth just for the tank! I have the receipt from the guy who had my Twin-Flex before I got it and it says he paid $800.00 for the tank on it. I've seen them go a bit cheaper but still... the truss rods don't surprise me remember the purpose of the "Special Line" was to get rid of left over stuff and the design of the trusses were changed for 1939's regular production. chrome trusses are just a bit of house cleaning most likely.

I don't know if you saw it but shutterbug Kelly started a post about their bike and it is very similar to yours (actually theirs is probably the same model just one year newer) and I think it is one of the most viewed posts here. strangely there has been more interest in it than any of my bikes. I'm kinda jealous! here is the thread:
http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=210&highlight=belknap
Scott


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 30, 2008)

I just don't want to over-do it in terms of my wallet, and what I could get out of it if I ever did sell it. The Belknap is un-believable, I can only hope to get the same results out of mine. I would really like to have a dropstand for it, I'm kinda partial to them. If you know of any just let me know. Once again thanks, Ken


----------



## J.E (Jan 30, 2008)

There is a drop stand on E-bay right now # 260206929750


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 30, 2008)

Missed out on that dropstand!!! I think all-n-all I didn't get hurt paying 200.00 dollars for this diamond in the rough. But really if anyone has a spare dropstand that I can buy away from E-bay I'd really appreciate it. I would need the fender clip and the bolts also.


----------



## J.E (Jan 30, 2008)

I might have a clip. Justinvdub@hotmail.com


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 31, 2008)

you should be sure you have the correct ones. the Huffmans use a very specific one.
Scott


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well Scott if you know of anyone with a spare let me know, thanks Ken


----------



## J.E (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the FYI.Do you have picture of what the clip looks like.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 31, 2008)

I know I don't but Scott might.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 31, 2008)

this isn't the best photo but until I can get to taking it back off the bike and photographing it for you it is what I have.





Scott


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey tin bender, I may be able to help sent ya a PM


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 4, 2008)

*nice project*

thats a nice project bike ,you have there ,kenny.
are you hauling it around on your bike rack ?
                                                             thomas


----------

